# 2015 Halloween Light Show: Five Nights at Freddy's



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

All the characters are homemade and covered with monster mud and UV paint. Enjoy...


----------



## KreepyKents (Oct 11, 2015)

That's absolutely awesome! An inspiration.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive! You put on a good show and the timing to the music is impeccable.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll post a daytime video to give everyone a look at how I built the characters....


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

baha!! This is just too cool


----------

